# Timberline ridge cap shingles for starter strip.



## barrygp

I am new to roofing and went to Home Depot to get my Timberline architectual shingles. When I asked for a starter strip they gave me the ridge cap shingle bundles. It was not until after installation I realized that they raised the second row of shingles up a bit (to an already low pitch roof) and now I get some standing water. I live in north east Ohio in a snow belt. My question now is 1) will this be ok since I also installed a weather guard strip prior to the shingles? and 2) How to resolve if this may be a proble?

Thanks very much,

--Greg


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Are they serrated every 12"?

Can you post a photo?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

OK if you have a low pitch roof you should not have put shingles int he first place. No matter what kind of statrter, it will raise the first row. I've never used ridge shingles as they are more expensive than starter shingles or starter shingles field cut from left over 3-tabs. Were they timbertex ridge shingles or the other kind? I forget all the names they have since I don't often sell GAF. 

Definetly post a photo.


----------



## Lefty

Hi,

The guy at Home Depot got fired from Mcdonald's last week this week he is selling roofing materials. LOL 

He watched the video. LOL The single layer ridge shingle is also used for starter. That is not what he sold you. He sold you Timbertex ridge cap.


----------



## Grumpy

That's my thought too Lefty, Timbertex.


----------



## barrygp

That's exactly what they sold me... the Timbertex. Home depot refunded my money, but the roof still goes up a bit right below the third level. I am hoping that it did not raise it enough will it will be a problem..otherwise, I may have to pick the third level up a bit with another layer...

thanks for your replys.


----------



## Lefty

Hi,

Home Depot gives alot of misinformation out.

Buyer beware.


----------



## OUTLAW

you can do it 


we can help


:laughing:


----------



## glasscockroofing

what is low pitch.


----------



## barrygp

I believe my roof is at 14 degrees or so..forget exactly but know it must be at the minimom angle for the area.


----------



## glasscockroofing

will i would pull the bottom three or four rows take that starter that they gave you. use a 12'' to 18" roll flashing for a starter. that should take out the hump. that with the weather gaurd you should be ok.

www.glasscockroofing.com


----------



## apehangeralfy

So you are just over a 2/12 pitch. 10 Degrees and down you can not use shingles. Anything under 4/12 has to be double felted or full Peel-n-stick...

I hope you peel-n-stuck the entire roof before roofing it. If there is standing water on a shingle roof you are in trouble and if you pull the bottom courses to fix the hump now you have a lot of holes, even if you re dry-in you are either going to have a back lap or a serious fight on your hands. I would call a local pro and tell them what the problem is, I you called me I would come look at it and tell you how to fix it or give you an estimate... in hope that when you tell the story my name would get mentioned and I could get some referrals for helping you out...

You are past DIY at this point. It will leak from the info you provided...


----------

